# Want to buy a 1965 Debutante or Starlet White and pink.



## 123totalpack (May 21, 2020)

Want to buy a complete 1965 Debutante or Starlet White and pink for my wife. I have a 1962 Jaguar Mark IV to merry up with it.


----------



## Rivnut (May 22, 2020)

Looking through the 1965 Schwinn catalog, I don't find a Debutante.  I have this but it's not a Starlet and it's not a 1965, but it is pink and white.  New white sidewall tires since the picture was taken.


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2020)

Yep, last year for Debutante was 62.


----------

